# Sexy sig request



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hey

i want a sexy sig with "xeberus" in it. it has to be hot. but to the most hot sig that i choose to use wins 1,000,000 credits and +rep!

all serious attempts get +repped and love ;D

hint: if it gets both gfx designers and straight guys aroused its a winner :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> hey
> 
> i want a sexy sig with "xeberus" in it. it has to be hot. but to the most hot sig that i choose to use wins 1,000,000 credits and +rep!
> 
> ...


im no graphic artist but ill give it a shot


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oooh I'll whip somethin up Xebby.

EDIT - Can't go wrong with a bitta Scarlett


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, that's some nice work Kry. Only prob, it's missing a border. Silly goose.

Xeb, you better grab that sig up.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i liked it. but it needs more sex 

i want sex and sex and more sex. i feel like while it is a very nice sig it just doesnt have the slut factor that mine currently has.

i mean check it out. two chicks, one is topless looking at you like she wants to make you believe in god and the other is well is no nonsense sex undressing. ;(

and kry spelled my user name wrong 

still +rep!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this SEX enough for you?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

love it!

thanks DP :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you like it homie. :thumbsup:


----------

